# Newbie Question about heat transfer and Plastisol



## N2Otorious (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm the admin of a small club here in Texas, and it has come time to have shirts made, or make them ourselves. I have my logos, and the design i want, and we are currently getting quotes from screen printers to do the work. I just found this place and have been reading all that i can, I'm really liking the idea of Plastisol heattransfers, I do not have the capital to have 50 smalls, 50mediums, 50large, etc. printed and ready to go. My take is I can have these heat transfers(all same size printed up inexpensively), and then buy the shirts in bulk plain and have them on hand, and heat transfer as the request for one comes in. My question is about all of the gelling the transfer, and flashing it, etc. I have read the screen printing process and watched numerous youtube videos, and am aware how the flash dryer works and all. I'm under the impression, that I can just get a 16 x 20 Heat press, have my Plastisol transfers printed up by a professional, and then lay transfer on shirt, apply heat from press, remove paper, hang and let cool.. Am i wrong? please help.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

The printer will do the gelling. All you need to is put them on a shirt and heat press them. The gelling process involves partially curing the ink so that it is semi-dry. It will be sticky or tacky but not wet. But again this is not something you need to be concerned with unless you are going to be doing the screen printing yourself.


----------



## N2Otorious (Jan 12, 2011)

lben said:


> The printer will do the gelling. All you need to is put them on a shirt and heat press them. The gelling process involves partially curing the ink so that it is semi-dry. It will be sticky or tacky but not wet. But again this is not something you need to be concerned with unless you are going to be doing the screen printing yourself.


 Thank you for the quick reply. You have set my mind at ease. Now I need to find someone that can do these transfers for me..


----------



## tgoeltz (Aug 7, 2007)

Let the transfer people know what type of material that you will be putting these on.


----------



## cotenc (Feb 14, 2011)

tgoeltz said:


> Let the transfer people know what type of material that you will be putting these on.


Stahls/ Transfer Express do a real nice job with wicked nice cust. serv.


----------

